# #19 lil bit of gold



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Couldn´t resist any longer...had to follow the new Osage Orange Hype.

Totally worth it, amazing wood to work with and very rewarding in terms of grain.

Osage Orange, Brass, a bit of Vulcan Fibre, a few Pins and a Buffalohorn.

Usual oil and wax finish, hope you like the result.
































































I turned the grain on the handle to give it a different look. It´s not possible to capture that shifting/3dimensional look on photo, so i made a small clip to show you what i mean. Turn it 90° and the wood looks totally different. From solid gold to brown with golden lines. Really amazing stuff. Thank you girls and guys on this forum for bringing my attention to that wood :wave:

Cheers AnTrAxX :target:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dang wow .... i think this is your personal best so far!

Nice touch with the mosaic pin, looks really good.

That Bokehhhhhhh


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... stunning... yes mosaic pin looks cool.. hope it is homemade.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Guys 



e~shot said:


> hope it is homemade.


It is...but i have to admit i cheated. Since noone else listens i think i can tell you 

I don´t have resin for casting. The smallest amount of good quality stuff comes in cans of 1 liter here...waste imo because i only needed a few mililiters. So i used epoxy and a hairdryer to make it more liquid, but the black paint i used to color it made it a lot thicker somehow. And it also hardens much quicker when heated...long story short it´s a mess and i wasn´t abled to fill a brasstube that would have been long enough for the fork.

So those are actually two short pins just for decoration. They don´t "fix" the fork. But since there is no need to do that anyway i don´t think it´s that bad.

The other two pins are "true" pins. I used the colored epoxy to create a black circle around them to stick to the theme.

It was a try and i might do it again when i get my hands on some resin.

Hope that makes it clearer


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

When I look at that I think SSOM! 
For sale?


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ Agreed!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

That is sweet dude. Just wondering...what camera and lens did you use for the super bokeh pics?


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Bokehlicious ? :rofl:

Must have been the 24-70mm 2.8 or the 100mm 2.8 IS Macro @ 5D II. Stellballs as Backgroud, dark room and an LED Flashlight for lightpaining (because you move the flashlight the reflections from the steel are so colorful).


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Are you using Canon's 24-70 or third party? I'm using 50mm 1.8 on DX format, and i find the focal length pretty much perfect for taking pictures of slingshots.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I am also loving the Osage hype  , I must do a feature of the beautiful forks lost marbles sent me ... regards to your work Antraxx awesome as always I too find the shimmer of the grain amazing with this wood great work ..


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice Antraxx! Im a film junky and my current setup is a 50mm/1.7. When I get back from vacation in a week or so i'll take some shot on some 100 speed ektar film.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*What can I say?... *


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Danny0663 said:


> Are you using Canon's 24-70 or third party? I'm using 50mm 1.8 on DX format, and i find the focal length pretty much perfect for taking pictures of slingshots.


Dx has a crop of what? 1.5? So your 50mm are like 75? Thats a good focal lenght. I think those around portrait-size (50-135) are best also for Slingshots.

I own a 135mm too, but never used that for Slings. Mainly for Cars.

Sometimes i like to come a bit closer, and the 24-70 (yes, it´s a Canon) ends around 30cm macro distance. With the 100mm Macro i can move much closer of course and when i´m in the nature for some pics the Stabilizer helps a lot to leave the tripod at home so i use that most of the time.

Next on my "wishlist" (but it´s there since years^^) is the 85 1.2...but i can´t justife that just for Slingshots lol


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

85mm 1.2 .... BOKEH king!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah Antraxx those 85mm's are sweet. Have you ever looked into vintage glass? There are some extremely sharp lenses for very reasonable prices available. Since you are using a canon though I believe they changed their mount at some point so you would need an adapter. Nikon was very nice to stick with the same mount.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

That's the craziest thing i ever have seen!!! OuTsTaNdInG Craftmansship

Congrats mate :thumbsup:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes, i started with those!

Indeed there are razorsharp lens-oldies out there.

Started with those crappy Superzooms and picked up some old ones and 3rd party lenses (Sigma mainly) later.

The old ones were so much better, that i changes the Zooms into the 16-35, 24-70 and 70-200 2.8 ones.

Sigma Lenses were fine and sharp, but some of them were dead slow. Might have changes nowadays 

I was all happy until i got my hands on a 135 2.0 ... Now i´m changing the Zooms into non Zooms again.

Think i will only keep the 16-35 because there is no good *AND* affordable wide angle lens from Canon imo.

The reason why i sold the old ones is the missing support. They don´t do spareparts anymore and on some they won´t even "try" to repair them


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah Lens repair is a pain on the old ones. The only lenses I have worth repairing are Leica ( I currently have a Midland Summarit out getting a CLA  ). But the common lenses such as my minolta rokkor 1.7 are basically good 'till they break.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh oh AnTrAxX what can i say "a real beauty, craftsmanship of the finest"

you know to work with wood :headbang:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It not just the craftsmanship,which is outstanding!!!! It the style and balance of beautiful elements. Just enough to be elegant but not to much! Your sculptural style is outstanding. A pleasure to wake up to see this today!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Dude your work is INSANE!! Some of us here on the forum know what kind of hard work and dedication goes into a frame like this, beautiful photography too!!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

That is a honey of a design and build. You are raising the bar (which would be good if we were all doing the limbo) 

Darren


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Good gracious me oh my!!!! What a fine work of art sir. :bowdown: you made that peak joint in the middle body perfect. That seems like a rather hard thing to flatten up evenly for that joint. Is the vulcan fibre a flexible material that will conform a bit? I would guess with fibre in its name... 
You do such good work. So classy and not overdone. Osage is amazing wood. However you managed to make it.... Amazinger.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great slinger bro the craftsmanship on that one is insane . Very well done again my friend.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Completely OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!!!!

This is one of your best (if not the best so far) work I've ever seen!!

Every time you post something, you just increase the quality notch in this forum. Simply AMAZING!!!

And I have to agree with Btoon: your work is not over the top. You seem to have always a great sense of aesthetics and proportions in every slingshot you produce!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Outstanding quality congratulations.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Masterpiece!! :bowdown:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is just sick cool Ant! One of the best I've seen Bud! Der Meister! :king:


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Osage!!! Very nice work. Pro stuff. I like the light painting too, it's fun to do and the bearings came out great!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Stunning Antraxx. Your best one so far IMHO. I use black ink to color the resin for pins. You just need a few drops and it doesn't make the resin thicker. If you use epoxy, you can usually dilute it with acetone.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that lil gif vid was a good idea. it does show what different angles of light do to the wood color appearance.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow that is amazing.


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow that's all I can say


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Beautiful ant! Spectacular!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

jauser jauser jauser pleas !!! thats so cool ! it looks perfect ! cant get it out of my head !!!!!

cheers


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you once again so much Guys. *YOU* are amazing. Waking up and taking a look who posted always puts a smile to my face 

This is such a great community...Slingshots are really quadrupple rewarding for me...it´s fun to build them, the first layer of oil is amazing when the grain comes out...shooting is fun...and sharing the experience with you also plays a big role.

Big Thanks :wave:



Btoon84 said:


> Is the vulcan fibre a flexible material that will conform a bit? I would guess with fibre in its name...


It´s really not that easy to describe that material. It´s very strong and feels like a mixture between paper, plastic and cloth. You can of course bend it a bit, but it feels it doesn´t want to 



BC-Slinger said:


> Great slinger bro the craftsmanship on that one is insane . Very well done again my friend.


Thanks BC!



Quercusuber said:


> And I have to agree with Btoon: your work is not over the top. You seem to have always a great sense of aesthetics and proportions in every slingshot you produce!!!


Thanks for you comment Q. I love your work too!

I´m really glad both of you posted that, because i always think "what can i do"...doing lists and scetches before i start and i try to get rid of a lot of things that might distract and not follow a certain theme. The fact that both of you Mastercrafters recognized that means it worked 



flicks said:


> Stunning Antraxx. Your best one so far IMHO. I use black ink to color the resin for pins. You just need a few drops and it doesn't make the resin thicker. If you use epoxy, you can usually dilute it with acetone.


Thanks for that Tip flicks. If i´m ever allowed to abuse the kitchen for that again i might try it :hmm:



leon13 said:


> jauser jauser jauser pleas !!! thats so cool ! it looks perfect ! cant get it out of my head !!!!!
> 
> cheers


Thanks for stopping by once again Leon :thumbsup:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! Looking like a slingshot of the month  year!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

SOTM.... More like SOTD!! The "D" is for decade. Duh.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> SOTM.... More like SOTD!! The "D" is for decade. Duh.


LOL!!!!! :rolling:


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

i think we have a SOTM candidate.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Man!!! I just cant stop looking at the wood on this one! Such a great wood.. So elegant. Great Job Bro!


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

drop dead gorgeous!! :wub:

fantastic pics too!

thanks for sharing this, such a feast for the eyes :thumbsup:


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

This one is definitely one of the best SS I've seen. Always a joy to see the new homemade SS that's posted. The contrast in colors and how it changes is AMAZING. Thank you for sharing. 
-Leo


----------



## Osage (Oct 2, 2012)

Osage is perhaps the strongest,and highly attractive woods God created.I posted on a previous post about one minus about Osage,so in case it was missed I will restate it.Osage is ultraviolet sensitive,the beautiful yellow you now have,will fade to a near plum to black in just a few short years,depending on how much you show it off.I have been a bower for many years,Osage being my go to bow wood.I always tell folks I build for to keep the bow covered as much as possible,this will prolong that beautiful beautiful golden glow,oh and the wonderful grain will also be hidden as the wood darkens.Keep building with Osage,just cover it while not in use.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Mate, SLINGSHOT OF THE YEAR!!!!!!

Blown away by the detail and craftsmanship! Excellent.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

STUNNING, ..............beautiful photography as well. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

love this slingshot!


----------



## JohnJ (May 18, 2012)

That is an amazing slingshot. I'm still new to the forum and had never heard of osage orange before, it's so cool! Although my building skills are not yet up to making a SS, I'd love to make a knife handle out of the stuff. Does anyone know where You can get this wood in the UK? All I could find were bow staves and $100 delivery charges to get across the pond from ebay.

Once again fantastic build, and an impressive bit of photography too!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you one again for your nice Feedback, really appreciate that!



Osage said:


> Osage is perhaps the strongest,and highly attractive woods God created.I posted on a previous post about one minus about Osage,so in case it was missed I will restate it.Osage is ultraviolet sensitive,the beautiful yellow you now have,will fade to a near plum to black in just a few short years,depending on how much you show it off.I have been a bower for many years,Osage being my go to bow wood.I always tell folks I build for to keep the bow covered as much as possible,this will prolong that beautiful beautiful golden glow,oh and the wonderful grain will also be hidden as the wood darkens.Keep building with Osage,just cover it while not in use.


Thank you Osage. I think you posted something similar once in another Thread? Because i read that and already took some precautions after that 

I keep her in a Cotton back in a shelf. I think thats all i can do. The color will fade, because i use her, but honestly i concider that Patina on a Tool...hey, i have patina too, so why not  And if all the color fades...the Pictures last forever.

But you are perfectly right about the highly attracttive color. Everyone who saw that Slingshot in real live until now, everyone without exeption thought i painted the Slingshot. It is very hard to believe that this is a natural color when you never saw it before. But i had a similar experience with Amaranth 



JohnJ said:


> That is an amazing slingshot. I'm still new to the forum and had never heard of osage orange before, it's so cool! Although my building skills are not yet up to making a SS, I'd love to make a knife handle out of the stuff. Does anyone know where You can get this wood in the UK? All I could find were bow staves and $100 delivery charges to get across the pond from ebay.
> 
> Once again fantastic build, and an impressive bit of photography too!


The wood becomes more and more popular, so i think more shops will add it to their collection soon. You should take a look at those shops that deliver knifemaker-supplies. If you want you can PM me and i can give you at lease one link from a german shop. You could ask him if he will send to the UK. Since it´s EU there will be no fee of any sort, just the higher shipping cost.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Top draw Sir! Very well done.


----------



## Billy_Bearing (Jul 5, 2013)

thats a mighty fine looking slingshot, id love to have a blast on it !!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that slinger is amazing


----------

